# gobject-introspection dependencies



## Khaine (Mar 13, 2013)

What has happened to the gobject-introspection port?  I got notified the other day that my installed version is out of date (gobject-introspection-0.10.8_3      <   needs updating (index has 1.34.2)), however the updated version wants to bring in a whole bunch of graphical libraries.

The problem is because of the dependency of cairo.  However my understanding from this patch is that it*'*s only required for tests.

The following is the current dependency listing on my system:

```
/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection % make all-depends-list
/usr/ports/devel/libtool
/usr/ports/graphics/cairo
/usr/ports/lang/python27
/usr/ports/devel/bison
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
/usr/ports/devel/libffi
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/devel/glib20
/usr/ports/devel/pcre
/usr/ports/devel/gio-fam-backend
/usr/ports/misc/gnomehier
/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util-renderutil
/usr/ports/print/freetype2
/usr/ports/graphics/png
/usr/ports/x11-fonts/fontconfig
/usr/ports/x11/pixman
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.14
/usr/ports/devel/m4
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/devel/gamin
/usr/ports/x11/libxcb
/usr/ports/x11/xcb-util
/usr/ports/devel/cmake
/usr/ports/textproc/expat2
/usr/ports/devel/libcheck
/usr/ports/textproc/libxslt
/usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto
/usr/ports/devel/libpthread-stubs
/usr/ports/x11/libXau
/usr/ports/x11/libXdmcp
/usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules
/usr/ports/security/libgcrypt
/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
/usr/ports/x11/xproto
/usr/ports/security/libgpg-error
```
*D*oes anyone know what is going on with this port?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2013)

The last two updates seem to have updated quite a lot.

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/devel/gobject-introspection/Makefile?view=log


----------



## kpa (Mar 13, 2013)

This is an ongoing problem with the ports(7) system. In many ports the tools that are only needed for building the port (in other words are build only dependencies) are haphazardly listed as run time dependencies as well. 

In this case the ports needed to run the tests could be changed to build only dependencies and the resulting package of devel/gobject-introspection would have a much leaner list of run time dependencies.

devel/pkgconf has been one of the worst offenders so far, it is needed at runtime by very small amount of ports, yet it's in the run time dependency list of just about every port.


----------



## Khaine (Mar 13, 2013)

Sounds like I might be better off abandoning Avahi and avoiding all of the crap it brings with it and switching to something like mDNSResponder or Howl.


----------



## Khaine (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I switched to mDNSResponder and it appears to be working fine.  The only thing I can't get to work is the finder icon.  I've tried setting model=Xserve in my configuration but it doesn't appear to work.  If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate them.


----------

